# Merc SL.



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Chaps,

Anyone got any direct experience of either the SL55 or the SL600. I am leaning towards the 600 as its a bit less brash for me. Merc have offered a 6 week delivery on the 600 which I am not sure I believe. Anyone got any recent delivery experience?

Thanks,

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Antone got any direct experience of either the SL55 or the SL600. I am leaning towards the 600 as its a bit less brash for me. Merc have offered a 6 week delivery on the 600 which I am not sure I believe. Anyone got any recent delivery experience?
> 
> ...


If they are offering silly delivery times there are plenty to be had in the back of the sunday times motoring section with delivery miles on only

Congrats, nice car to be able to purchase!! 

James


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > Chaps,
> ...


Thanks James. I've always hankered after one. You were right about the national papers. Seem to be quite few for sale. I was going for a new one but a delivery miles second hander might be better, although there seem to be too many black or silver ones for my taste.

Have you driven one yourself?

Jim.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jimfew said:


> Chaps,
> 
> Antone got any direct experience of either the SL55 or the SL600. I am leaning towards the 600 as its a bit less brash for me. Merc have offered a 6 week delivery on the 600 which I am not sure I believe. Anyone got any recent delivery experience?
> 
> ...


No ownership experience of the SL. SLK was great to run and own though.

I pal in Poole has an AMG 55 with which he is chuffed (it replaced a 996 C4S). I don't need to labour what a quick car it is....

Dealer service is good although the interior quality is not up to Audi standards (fit, finish, materials).

Another colleague runs an SL 5.0 with which he is although V pleased. (although he chose torquoise green exterior and grey leather interior.   )

Reliablity has not been good with a number of dealer recalls.

Also the many SL engine variants appear to have lead to some over supply on certain models. The strong residuals will probably follow the typical MB pattern as shipment volumes increase - they will tail off.

AMG 55 is most popular.

Lucky you.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Gary, most helpful.

I am surprised that the AMG version is the most popular and also the most available second hand. The SL600 is much less common.

I have organised a test drive with Merc and also going to see a delivery miles version in Epsom. Turquoise Green is a bit "out there" for me though. I thought a Baltic Blue or Cherry Red would suit me.

Jim.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I took an SL600 round a race track recently, was great - but tbh - the CL600 was better. Not as sporty looking granted - but imho a better drive. tbh tho - when you're in that league - the SL is brill and going up to AMG only buys you diff styling and a bit more in acceleration and grunt. Well OK a lot more, but the 600 is still an amazing car and the diff between CL and SL is more down to personal taste as is the diff between AMG and non AMG - depends just how much you want that extra styling, acceleration and grunt.

I love my SLK320 and would go for another MB anyday. My experience on the race track convinced me that with the exception of the A Class - any merc can be a fantastic drive.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


Nope, my mum and dad have as they were looking at getting mum a 500SL a while ago but I never tagged along for the test drive. They liked the car but she ended up with something different then palmed it off on my dad and 'acquired' his 4x4

A girl I know's dad has one (SL55AMG) and speaks very higly of it, l hear it's pretty rapid and handles very well.

Personally I would go for the SL55 over the 600 for that kind of money because I like the kit on it, although not the multispoke wheels (given the choice i would probably go for the 996 turbo convertible! although delivery times look set to be long)

Good luck on your hunt!

Would agree that a second hand deliver miler might be the way forward to save a little on cost, if possible and more importantly save on delviery time

Cheers 

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pammy said:


> I took an SL600 round a race track recently, was great - but tbh - the CL600 was better. Not as sporty looking granted - but imho a better drive. tbh tho - when you're in that league - the SL is brill and going up to AMG only buys you diff styling and a bit more in acceleration and grunt. Well OK a lot more, but the 600 is still an amazing car and the diff between CL and SL is more down to personal taste as is the diff between AMG and non AMG - depends just how much you want that extra styling, acceleration and grunt.
> 
> I love my SLK320 and would go for another MB anyday. My experience on the race track convinced me that with the exception of the A Class - any merc can be a fantastic drive.


I dabbled with a CL600 coming down the M4 last night. Obviously he was faster, but in the range that we were squirting (70-110 allegedy) I was surprised he was not _that_ much faster - and his 60-70 mph pick up was slower. Of course he got bored after a while and shot off and away upwards of 130mph (est) once the road cleared, leaving me standing until he slowed back to a 100mph ish cruise, just before we both spotted the police car and slowed. 

I have a lot of admiration for the CL as a trans europe 4 seat coupe express, where it is in a class of it's own and very discreet. Good used buy once someone else has taken the hit.

Just spoke to my colleague with the SL500 who suggested avoiding the SL600 as it offers very little over the AMG bar more weight in the nose, bigger service bills, and worst residuals in the SL range (no data to verify this) according to his dealer.

A V12 car would be nice though.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Pammy said:
> 
> 
> > I took an SL600 round a race track recently, was great - but tbh - the CL600 was better. Not as sporty looking granted - but imho a better drive. tbh tho - when you're in that league - the SL is brill and going up to AMG only buys you diff styling and a bit more in acceleration and grunt. Well OK a lot more, but the 600 is still an amazing car and the diff between CL and SL is more down to personal taste as is the diff between AMG and non AMG - depends just how much you want that extra styling, acceleration and grunt.
> ...


Nice motors, the CL's. Saw a CL 63 AMG at Manchester Airport a while ago in black, looked the c.g.'s


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Many thanks for your thoughts.

Maybe the 600 is a poor choice over the AMG. I'll have a look at both and see. It is true that the AMG is more freely available.

Not so keen on the CL although have looked at the convertible CL55 AMG. Must admit I liked the car but I just wanted a two seater rather than four.

The Porsche Turbo Convertible is a real alternative, A bit more of a sports car when I suppose I really want a GT with more comfort. In the end, as you say, it comes down to personal bias at this level. The other issue for me is that the nearest Porsche garage is in Burgess Hill (central London is nearer in mileage but just too much hassle). Whereas the Croydon Merc garage is brand new and very close by.

I also toyed with the idea of a DB9 convertible but the AM dealer here quoted two years. Scotched that idea!

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> Many thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Maybe the 600 is a poor choice over the AMG. I'll have a look at both and see. It is true that the AMG is more freely available.
> 
> ...


Ooh ooh ooh!! Aston!! Get that!!

I've seen some early DB9's for sale, again in the back of the Sunday Times motoring (yes I do study it  ) but you can expect to pay a whacking great premium over list for it!

Either way, having to choose between an SL55/600, a 996 Turbo Convertible and an Aston DB9 Convertible is a cracking position to be in


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

jam said:


> having to choose between an SL55/600, a 996 Turbo Convertible and an Aston DB9 Convertible is a cracking position to be in


It is indeed - deep deep envy - don't know which way I'd jump to be honest :? too much choice


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Pammy said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > having to choose between an SL55/600, a 996 Turbo Convertible and an Aston DB9 Convertible is a cracking position to be in
> ...


Would be a Turbo for me, but then again I'm only a young 'un and envy the footballer lifestyle


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for your thoughts.
> ...


Thanks Jam, I hadn't thought about paying a premium to get a DB9. Are the convertibles available now, I thought they were not out yet so hence the two year wait (and its a "four" seater which strictly I didn't want). The prices in the Sunday Times are premiums to get on the waiting list and not necessarily a real car one can go and test drive.

I was also put off the Aston when Jeremy drove it down to the south of France. As each mile passed, it lost "cool" points. Can't say why really.

So I guess I'm still on the SL but I think I have changed to preferring an AMG rather than the 600 based on your comments.

Wonder if Granny would like me spending her inheritance that way?

GT40? Perhaps!

Most helpful.

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


TBH I haven't seen the convertibles on there that I can remember (but bear in mind I usually read the sunday papers with a raging hangover and little or no sleep!) but you can bet as soon as they come out they will start appearing there for sale over list.

Worth keeping your eye on, considering you could probably drive the DB9 drop top for a year/year and a half and sell it and either break even or make money on it if the wait is 2 years at the moment.

I'll let you know if I spot any on Sunday

Keep us posted on what you decided 

Cheers

James


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> Keep us posted on what you decided
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Will do James,

And thanks,

Jim.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't know if it's been posted here as i haven't read the whole thread but Top Gear rated the Porsche Turbo higher than the Merc SL55 AMG (i think).

I know it's a different model but it's all based around the same shell.

Looks, engine noise, and performance wise, i'd go for an SL anyday and whenever i'm near i'm usually dribbling with envy.

Good luck with whatever you go for, they are fantastic cars.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

my mum has a new SL350... its lovely.. only one thing...

are u tall? i keep banging my head on the corner of the windscreen everytime i get out of it, its rather steeply raked, and im only 5ft10 :?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> my mum has a new SL350... its lovely.. only one thing...
> 
> are u tall? i keep banging my head on the corner of the windscreen everytime i get out of it, its rather steeply raked, and im only 5ft10 :?


5ft 11", so I'll have another look at this.

Have driven both the SL600 and the SL55. 600 is very very smooth. Such power and low down grunt. But no sound track. The torque is the thing I noticed most.

The 55 needs more work but is still an awesome machine. Both seem GT's rather than supercars which is what I am looking for. The 600's styling is much more teutonic and reserved. It really appreals to my sense of understated beauty (as does the TT to be honest).

Based on your thoughts guys, I really should try the 911 as well so I will probably take a trip to Burgess Hill.

Many thanks for your help, much appreciated.

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

just remembered Jim, try here:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/carloactor

saves you trawling through the papers


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> just remembered Jim, try here:
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/carloactor
> 
> saves you trawling through the papers


Assume its carlocator. Many thanks James, much appreciated. They seem to have lots of choice.

Found a 911 in Surrey, think I'll go and have a look.

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > just remembered Jim, try here:
> ...


oops sorry! been a heavy weekend on the costa and my head is still a mess! 8)


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Like the avatar, just really noticed it. What's the story?

Jim.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jimfew said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


you have IM


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jam said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


James,

Lovely car. It seems to show it off in the darker colours.

I am really getting the itch now.

Shame you live so far away, could have met for a drink (and a curry?).

Jim.


----------

